# Let's see some F450, F550 truck pics



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I would love to see some Ford F450 and F550 plow and spreader setups.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Gimme a week and I'll get some pics up


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

2008 f550 ..........


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

2008 f450 ..........


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

You've got some nice trucks there! I would love a dump like that.


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

Newlook,

I like the monochromatic color scheme there, the fenders over the duals probably saves on the body work. nice rigs


----------



## sle (Dec 28, 2006)

newlooklandscp;793867 said:


> 2008 f450 ..........


Very nice equipment..
Are the dump boxes rino lined?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice looking trucks newlook, so nice i am not gonna post a pic of mine!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

deicepro;793926 said:


> Nice looking trucks newlook, so nice i am not gonna post a pic of mine!


Oh come on  Atleast one fleet pic?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Are the beds of those dumps have line-x in them?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

cat320;793949 said:


> Are the beds of those dumps have line-x in them?


The 550 definitely has a liner but the 450 you really cant tell. Id be willing to bet it does..


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Both of them do: Lined on the inside of the dump body, and the whole underside of the dump box is all lined. talk about $$$$$ lol. 
Oh and ken, Ive seen one of your crews a couple of times this year, the new lettering/logo is very sharp!


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry guys, plow and spreader are stored for summer, just a plain truck


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

nice rigs, the 2wd's dont give you any troubles???


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

When you carry 5 ton plus of material 2wd is usually enough, just like anything else once you get used to it


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice pics!! Love that ss tailgate spreader.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

deicepro;794023 said:


> When you carry 5 ton plus of material 2wd is usually enough, just like anything else once you get used to it


i take it you do mostly liquid de-icers? how do you like the wideouts so far ?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

LawnProLandscapes;794177 said:


> i take it you do mostly liquid de-icers? how do you like the wideouts so far ?


90% liquids, i wish western would have made the wideout sooner, i wish they would make a 9' that extends to 11'


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

deicepro;794229 said:


> 90% liquids, i wish western would have made the wideout sooner, i wish they would make a 9' that extends to 11'


good to hear, i think my next plow is going to be a fisher xls once i get done working at my local boss dealer :realmad:


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

LawnProLandscapes;794369 said:


> good to hear, i think my next plow is going to be a fisher xls once i get done working at my local boss dealer :realmad:


After reading on the site here i'm gonna check on a blizzard 8611, 11' extended would be nice, i need to read some more it the blizzard section, i dont imagine western will make the same since they ( douglas dynamics ) make it under another name


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

deicepro;794370 said:


> After reading on the site here i'm gonna check on a blizzard 8611, 11' extended would be nice, i need to read some more it the blizzard section, i dont imagine western will make the same since they ( douglas dynamics ) make it under another name


yea theres quite a few different opinions in that forum on them, some swear by them well others swear at them. . . if you get a chance talk to jerre hayer on here he is a wealth of knowledge with the blizzards and other blades as well. . . i would love to give them a try but blizzard dealer support in my area isnt very good, the only boss dealer within an hour is a my current "supervisor" and im kind of getting sick of his ways and fisher has the next closest dealer .


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Well i just brought it home this week and im selling the fisher that it came with im putting a boss on it. It will be black and sticked up to match the rest of the fleet by the end of the month.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

2008 F550, also have a 2006 with same setup. will get pics


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

Damn vis. thats a beauty


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

newlooklandscape, you couldnt set up a truck any nicer. Sweet setup dude


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

sjosephlawncare;794546 said:


> Damn vis. thats a beauty


X2, any side pics?


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

That is a nice truck VIS. Can't wait to see your 06.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Grass Master;793901 said:


> Newlook,
> 
> I like the monochromatic color scheme there, the fenders over the duals probably saves on the body work. nice rigs


Yup, they are very over prices for some heavy duty plastic but I figure I don't want to be repainting my trucks after 2 years of heavy salting. I hate rust and dents. For the first few loads you need to keep adjusting them, pain in the butt, but once they are set their set. Well worth it. Keeps the under body spotless and protects the cab nicely.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

sle;793913 said:


> Very nice equipment..
> Are the dump boxes rino lined?


Yup. Fully - Floor, Headache, Rails, Tailgate, Outside where the spreaders sit, everything that I thought would hold rust. The trucks are undercoated each year, buffed and waxed in spring, and the windows are tinted.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

cat320;793949 said:


> Are the beds of those dumps have line-x in them?


Rhino, there is no line-x dealer close to me.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

WilliamOak;793969 said:


> Both of them do: Lined on the inside of the dump body, and the whole underside of the dump box is all lined. talk about $$$$$ lol.
> Oh and ken, Ive seen one of your crews a couple of times this year, the new lettering/logo is very sharp!


Thanks. Na not that big of $$$$ just preventative $$$$$. Really, were did you see them? I would assume the F450 maintenance crew.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

vis;794540 said:


> 2008 F550, also have a 2006 with same setup. will get pics


Sweet Truck. Now that is big $$$$$$


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

ultimate plow;794581 said:


> newlooklandscape, you couldnt set up a truck any nicer. Sweet setup dude


Thanks. Forgot to mention. All LED lights (marking, whelen, etc). Just wish the blizzards were ss so I didnt have to replace or paint them so much.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

I thought I had a pic of the 06 from the winter but I dont. I do however have a side shot of the 08. Ill keep looking


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

hey vis have i seen your trucks at brewster ford?


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

> Thanks. Forgot to mention. All LED lights (marking, whelen, etc). Just wish the blizzards were ss so I didnt have to replace or paint them so much.


Nice looking trucks. Do you prefer the tailgate spreader or your V-box? Did you install the lights yourself? If not, Where did you go to get your LED lights installed?


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Knockah22;795464 said:


> Nice looking trucks. Do you prefer the tailgate spreader or your V-box? Did you install the lights yourself? If not, Where did you go to get your LED lights installed?


Oh boy. Well I run both. I love both and dislike both for several reasons. Where to begin ..... the Vbox, awesome spreader pattern, melts the parking lots the best, great for condos, and access drives keeps the truck weight legal, not to pricey. The down sides; pain in the butt to put in and out of the truck if I need the dump body, doesn't hold enough material to do huge open lots, gas powered to sometimes is ok at starting, way to many moving parts.

the tailgate, awesome for huge lots, hold a ton of salt, easy to service, clean, empty out at night, repairs. The down sides; no all drives are good at using it, spreader pattern is weird sometimes, truck is usually over weight, cost a lot of money.

The LED's I purchase from a company in Springfield, IL. I usually install my own but lately I have been to busy so I give it to Rushing Snow & Ice out of South Elgin, he is my mechanic for pretty much everything. All the trucks have mini liberty's. The vbox has led oval strobes in the back and the tailgate has the new whelen salt/winter proof led's mounted right on the spreader. Those are some sweet lights.


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks a lot for info. Looking to LEDs for a Chevy 3500 dump and we are out of Elgin. So i will definitely be calling rushing snow and ice. Thanks again newlookscp.


----------



## joef450snowplow (Jul 4, 2008)

any f450 pick ups


----------



## PremierSnow (Nov 3, 2005)

That is a great looking ford VIS


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice truck Service in Site. You gotta love the 7.3 diesel. How many miles are on it?


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

holy s*** NewLookLandscaping, you must be crazy buying those mini liberty's. They are like $700 and they are tiny. I would've bought a responder. they have more leds and are half the price. you couldve put 2 responders on for the price u payed for 1 mini liberty. im not saying that the mini liberty's are bad, they are amazing, but they are so freakin expensive. I own all whelen leds on my atv and i love them, but they are not cheap. my whole setup cost me about $400. But it looks alot more professional to have name brand led lights. Well, its good to see the lights on a truck, but to equip your whole fleet with them mustav cost ya some big ones. maybe for your next truck try a responder. I think you will be more pleased with the performance and the price!


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

*There's a smart a$$ in every bunch! This is my 5500! *


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

AA+ Landscaping;800062 said:


> *There's a smart a$$ in every bunch! This is my 5500! *


Nice truck AA+, I am looking at getting a dodge, How do you like yours?


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

there are some great deals on the new dodge med duty 45/5500 trucks, either cab/chassis or complete dump trucks. not gonna lie, they are alot cheaper than the ford counterparts, I have been looking as well.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

carver60;799163 said:


> holy s*** NewLookLandscaping, you must be crazy buying those mini liberty's. They are like $700 and they are tiny. I would've bought a responder. they have more leds and are half the price. you couldve put 2 responders on for the price u payed for 1 mini liberty. im not saying that the mini liberty's are bad, they are amazing, but they are so freakin expensive. I own all whelen leds on my atv and i love them, but they are not cheap. my whole setup cost me about $400. But it looks alot more professional to have name brand led lights. Well, its good to see the lights on a truck, but to equip your whole fleet with them mustav cost ya some big ones. maybe for your next truck try a responder. I think you will be more pleased with the performance and the price!


How do you know he spent 700 each? He could of got a deal on them. As far as more LEDs, yes the responder has more LED "heads", but 6 leds in each head while the liberty has 12 LEDs in each "head". Anyway sorry to get off topic


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

well, im sure even if he got a deal, they were not as cheap as a responder. the liberty's looks professional and are probably higher quality but, i am just saying if i was to have such a large fleet I would buy responders to keep my bills down.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

VIS, nice truck, how do you like your extreme V stainless? I want to get one for my '08 F550.

AA+ - how is my fellow Lehigh Valley brother doing? Ready for snow?

Here's my fleet of Ford's:


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

I love the XV. It holds a ton of snow and scrapes awesome. It also has the curved middle peices for the hinge so almost no snow is left behind. It really is a nice setup.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

are the curved middle pieces standard? is that a 9.5' XV? I want one of those. 

sorry to hijact the thread.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

yep Its 9.5' xv and the middle pcs are standard.


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

Deicepro: I like it lot! It's under power to the new f550.But seems to run good plows snow great! Protouch: I paid 50,000 last nov. with western 9.5 v plow on it.My good buddy got 08 f550 for 42,000 ford 550 :all snow gear is in the garage will be coming out at 1th of nov. Are you starting to get calls for snow? Give me a call we'll get togetter for lunch and shot the ****!


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Newlooklandscaping, Where did you get those plastic fenders on the dually?


----------



## littlemcvic (Jan 26, 2010)

The new Truck we just picked up this year, we haven't had more then a couple inches of slush to push around yet this season.. but it sure feels like it has the power to push through just about anything!


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Showmestaterida;1010038 said:


> Newlooklandscaping, Where did you get those plastic fenders on the dually?


X2....I need a set for my '09 F350, can't find 'em anywhere on the net (I won't post pics of my dumper since the thread said F450/550 but here's the link) plow and salter won't be on till next season. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=99050&page=3

How does it dump material with the bed sprayed. I was going to get mine done but some have told me that dirt/sand will stick to the surface giving it a harder time to slide out.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Search for the thread that he started with pics of all his equipment. Someone else asked that question about the mud flaps, and he put up the information on where to buy them.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

erkoehler;1010083 said:


> Search for the thread that he started with pics of all his equipment. Someone else asked that question about the mud flaps, and he put up the information on where to buy them.


Thanks....found it http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1003020#post1003020 post #33


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Just found as well, but can't find them on their e-store.


----------

